# I fired Norton/Symantec!!



## janalynn (Oct 3, 2002)

Keep in mind that I live in the Netherlands, so my experience is different than any one elses, I expect.

I had learned than there was a big virus on the way and thought I would just check to see if my NAV was updated. Found out I needed to fork over 50 to have another 12 months protection. This I did by VISA.

Download, and all hell breaks loose, cannot access the NAV, ran a scan or two and found a virus, and a trojan. Things got crazier and crazier, two days I struggled with online tech support which was totally a bust.

Finally call Norton for a human, first spending 90 minutes to reach a fellow who just did not want to know, who told I had the wrong update and had to call ___ and then I had to call non-tech
support because they would credit my account and reuse the funds...

Another 30 minutes of Muzak later, I finally was so fed up , I just asked for my money back. This particular gent was much nicer, aand promised VISA would be repaid, and he would send me an email to confirm. I never got any e-mail.

The tech guy here got me out of part of my problem, the tech guy at the U finished off the rest of the bugs. I think I had a total of three breaches at once. I still am waiting to see if Norton refunds.

I now run AVG for free, I figure they will be just as fast to fix security as anybody else.

 I hate computers.
Jana


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

I have two machines on a wireless network. On one machine I run McAfee on-line virus scanner. On the other I run AVG. McAfee is a constant pain in the neck, and AVG just quietly does its job. 

When my McAfee subscription runs out, I'm switching to AVG.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

I also fired Norton two years ago. I feel if you pay for a program it should not Cause problems it should fix them. I now use AntiVir and I am VERY happy and it's free with NO problems.
http://www.free-av.com/


----------



## rextilleon (Feb 10, 2004)

Just got rid of Norton (what a pain to uninstall) and got AVG---runs quietly and doesn't cost anything.


----------



## PCvirgin (Aug 18, 2003)

Rex:

I couldn't agree with you more. It is a mess to uninstall.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Yes....best not to install in the first place.  I can't believe that they are actually one of the first names that people think of when thinking of anti-virus. Best Buy actually ASKS people buying pcs from them if they want to buy that too!! Fools errand.


----------



## missfuffy (Jul 25, 2000)

excuse my stupidity but, what is AVG and. what website can I go to download it? thanks.... missfuffy..... been having a month of hell with Dell so, I have sort have been PREOCCUPIED.....
.... THANKS, missfufrfy


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

AVG is an anti-virus program put out by Grisoft. They make robust anti-virus products for commercial use. All reviews I have seen say it does just as good a job as Norton or McAfee.

Grisoft has a version of there anti-virus products that is free for private use. You can get it here.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

mine does a fine job


----------



## missfuffy (Jul 25, 2000)

I had to reformat and reinstall new drivers and programs last week on this computer - all via direction of Dell techs. They actually ruined this computer and I am expecting an exchange computer from Dell in about 2 weeks.
I installed my 2003 Norton Antivirus on this computer. Now I am advised that because I reformatted the hard drive, I have to renew my Live Update subscription { probably at a price }.
Re: the free grisoft antivirus program: should I download it to this computer and then again to the exchange computer when I get it?
Also, I guess I will have to uninstall NAV 2003 if I go with the AVG. Whatever advise anyone can give on these questions and issues will be greatly appreciated.
Oh, for the next 2 weeks {without AVG}, is this computer in danger of attacks because Norton Live Update is in question?
I am facing many crucial issues. Thanks for helping
......... missfuffy


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Missfffy, the following quote is from the AVG free edition home page:

"New - AVG Free Edition is now available for all single home users worldwide! More detailed information can be found in the AVG Free Edition License Agreement"

I looked both on the Grisoft site, and on my installed copy of AVG for a copy of the license agreement so that I could get a more clear definition of "single home users". I could not find a copy of the agreement (although I know I agreed to it when I installed AVG).

It probably means one copy of the product per household. But I don't imagine it means that if you replace your computer, you can't install another copy.

When you install AVG, you have to register it, and in the process, you have to supply them with a valid e-mail address. I don't know what, if anything, would happen if you registered a copy with an e-mail address, and then registered a second copy with the same e-mail address. (PS - they have never sent me an e-mail, and they have never shared my e-mail address with anyone else.)

It is never a good idea to have more than one anti-virus running at once. If you install and run AVG, you should at least disable you NAV, if not uninstall it.


----------



## missfuffy (Jul 25, 2000)

Thank you for the post. I am getting my new computer on Friday. Tomorrow I shall prepare this CPU for return = delete everything, reformat etc.
I think I will go with AVG. Thanks for the help..... will be back as soon as my ISP is reinstalled and configured on my new computer. .... soon...... missfuffy


----------



## Birdhog (Mar 6, 2004)

Is anyone familiar with the "other" anti-virus program, Este's NOD 32? If not, I suggest you take a look at it and read the reviews on it's www.este.com site.

I gave up on both Norton and McAffee 18 months ago for two reasons: (1) similar poor support problems, and (2) frustrations over the amount of overhead that both probrams seemed to rob my XP system of.

I've since purchased this NOD 32 program and I couldn't be happier with the results -- at least with the protection (no problems over the past 18 months) and the overhead (I'm no longer aware of any!) Admittedly, I haven't had a chance to check out the support -- but perhaps that 's a good sign of the reliability and effectiveness of this program.

Check it out. I'm not a dealer. I'm a user. And I love the product. - Peter "BirdHog"


----------



## PCvirgin (Aug 18, 2003)

Birdhog: 

I might have to think about the other program that you mentioned in your post. I agree with you Mcaffe is a trip and Symantic is a royal pain in the [email protected]@ to uninstall.


----------



## boadie (Jan 9, 2003)

why doesn't someone explain how to uninstall symantic , in layman terms thank you


----------



## PCvirgin (Aug 18, 2003)

Boadie:

From my expereince , there are no real ways to get rid of that damn Symantic program. If you get on their website, they will tell you too download this lousy patch which is ineffective. The Symantic program caused me so many problems that eventially I ended up reinstalling my OS. I am pretty sure there may be another way of getting rid of it. It would probably would involve getting some type of registry cleaner. Consult with some of the guys on these message board.-They have some good additional ideals. Good Luck!


----------



## boadie (Jan 9, 2003)

ok thanx pcvirgin


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

This one did it for me after I found Symantec stuff in the registry three years after I ended my connection with them.
*RegSeeker*, here:

http://www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm

I trust it unequivocally.

and while you are there why not download their freeware tool "HoverSnap"?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

It angers me to no end that a large corporation like symantec produces a product that can be so troublesome to so many. It leaves major footprints in the registry and tries to take your windows registry over. I gave it the grand boot as well and vow to end it for good unless a customer wants it installed...


edited for my usual good spelling


----------



## PCvirgin (Aug 18, 2003)

Mobo:


:up:


----------



## uniontlc (May 23, 2007)

Having experiencing another lapse of memory with Norton Confidential - the program mysteriously quit responding - I made the unfortunate decision to contact Symantec's "Tech Support." What an experience. Seemingly, no matter what the problem may be Symantec's "Tech Support's" answer is to uninstall and reinstall. At first the statement they made was to delete program files and all registry keys? When pressed for specifics they replied as such:

I recommend that you completely uninstall all Symantec products from your Windows XP system and reinstall them. This should clear off the problems that you have been experiencing and restore your software to a stable, functional state. Please follow the steps provided below.

First, uninstall all Symantec products:

1. Click Start and then Control Panel.

2. Click Add or Remove Programs and then click Change or Remove Programs.

3. Select a Symantec product, Norton AntiVirus for example, and then click Change/Remove.

4. Follow the prompts until the uninstall process indicates that it has successfully removed the product.

5. Repeat these steps until all Symantec products have been removed from the Add/Remove Programs list.

Next, configure Windows to show all files:

1. Double-click the My Computer icon on your Desktop.

2. Click the Tools menu in the top toolbar and then click Folder Options.

3. Click the View tab.

4. Uncheck "Hide file extensions for known f

Partha(Tue May 22 19:23:16 CDT 2007): ile types."

5. Under the "Hidden files" folder, click "Show hidden files and folders."

6. Click Apply, and then click OK.

Now, search for and delete all Symantec folders.

1. Click Start, Search, and then select "Files or Folders".

2. "Look in" is set to "All drives" or to (C.

3. Make sure that "Search subfolders" is checked. (You may have to click the "Advanced Options" arrow to display this.)

4. Click All files and folders.

5. In the "All or part of the file name box" type--or copy and paste--the following text:

Symantec

6. Click Search.

7. Delete all files and folders that are found by the search.

Finish by cleaning up the Registry:

CAUTION: We strongly recommend that you back up the registry before you make any changes to it. Incorrect changes to the registry can result in permanent data loss or corrupted files. Modify only the keys that are specified. Please see the document linked below for details on making a backup of your registry:

T

Partha(Tue May 22 19:23:16 CDT 2007): itle: 'Backing up the Windows registry'

Document ID: 199762382617

> Web URL: http://service1.symantec.com/support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/199762382617?Open*&src=con_ols_nam

NOTE: These keys may not exist on all computers. If either or both exist, please delete them as instructed.

1. Click Start and then Run.

2. Type REGEDIT into the Run dialog box when it comes up and then click OK. The Registry Editor will open.

3. Navigate to and select the following key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Symantec

4. Press the Delete key on your keyboard and click Yes to confirm.

5. Navigate to and select the following key:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Symantec

6. Press the Delete key on your keyboard and click Yes to confirm.

7. Click on File in the top toolbar and then click Exit.

NOTE: If you are receiving "Access denied" message while deleting any particular registry entries, I would request that set the permission for that registry entry and then proceed deleting regi

Partha(Tue May 22 19:23:16 CDT 2007): stry entries. For more information please refer the link below:

Title: 'Error: "Error Deleting Key: Cannot Delete "<Registry Key Name>": Error While Deleting Key"'

Document ID: 2002112506314039

> Web URL: http://service1.symantec.com/support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2002112506314039?Open*&src=con_ols_nam

At this point, your system should be completely clean of Symantec products. Once you have reinstalled your Symantec software, the issue you have been experiencing should be resolved.

Now how is that for instructions? Beware of this advice I would guess.

uniontlc


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

> I hate computers.


dont blame the computers.

computers are not evil.....it is man who is evil.


----------



## wdan (May 26, 2007)

From expirience of using Norton/Symantec products:
- NAV: 
Resource-eating program with resource-eating updates; passes most new viruses (tested on virtual machine) just becuase no real heuristic analysis.
Much 'pollutes' both registry in hard disk. Real-time disk guard system may cause denial of access for many applications (for example, failed disk writes on document saving).
Strongly not recommended for machines with database applications.

The best alternative found is Eset NOD32 (silent, low resource use, very good protection, including some heuristic analysis).

- NIS (internet security):
The most problem-rich personal firewall solution. Apart of eating much memory and processor resources it significantly affect Windows networking behavior, making some programs not work or hang.
In case embedded rules system takes some 'critical' amount of rules, product becomes unstable and often ones have the problems, like broken connection or even TCP stack 'hang', that makes losing any network connectivity untill system reboot.

Both products are 'hard to unistall' completely. Norton Internet Security also causes problems with IP configuration, making network problem even after un-installtion. Helps only TCP/IP protocol re-install for network adaptor.

Real alternative is: Windows with latest updates + Windows firewall ON. If need spam filter and so on: Enable Eset 'network services'.


----------

